# Unfinished Elm Wood Tabletop



## Marci111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello -

Purchased an expensive reclaimed Elm Door tabletop. Had no idea it would be so unfinished. Holes, divets and splinters. How do I still keep the color and uniqueness of the reclaimed wood but make it a little smoother and finished?

My table has deeper holes, more rough than attached photo.

Please help me.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I maybe mistaken.....BUT this pic (if it's similar to yours) 1) doesn't appear to have been a door style I've seen built 2) appears to have been wirebrushed (depth in grain exaggerated ) 3) has been stained (plain cleaned wood usually has more greys and sapwood showing)

Do you have a pic of your top???? This pic is a good example of cleaned reclaim lumber looks (DEPENDING on the cleaning process used) that's wire brushed....nothing out of ordinary for aged worn wood. The more holes, divets, wear patterns......the more I like and consider "reclaimed/used". SOME do their cleaning via water and soap....others sanding.

was your purchase site unseen??? like via internet????....you seem disappointed on your purchase. 3 options to smooth.....1) SAND, which looses the patina you have BUT smooths the roughness 2) pour epoxy and lose the patina and get a thick none reclaimed look (not my option) 3) a glass top...you get the true look of the wood with a great smooth protective surface for dining (my preference and not change the wood's look).

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Place mats. That patina and character is awesome, and old elm is rare these days. I'd leave it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To keep the look it has you would have to do only sand it in problem spots and touch up the color where sanded. Then finish it with a non-yellowing satin finish. One option is a water based polyurethane. Another option is a cab-acrylic lacquer. If you want something really water proof use Epifanes satin varnish. Its a marine grade spar varnish you could use on the exterior of a boat.


----------



## Marci111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> To keep the look it has you would have to do only sand it in problem spots and touch up the color where sanded. Then finish it with a non-yellowing satin finish. One option is a water based polyurethane. Another option is a cab-acrylic lacquer. If you want something really water proof use Epifanes satin varnish. Its a marine grade spar varnish you could use on the exterior of a boat.


 

Hi Steve -

What type of sand paper? I also do not want the table to have shine, would the satin finish make it shiny?


----------



## Marci111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello - Thank you for your responses. I should let you know wood work is not my forte, totally beginner. I have attached photos of my table top. I still want to keep the overall look of the wood. I don't want a shine finish. I would like to be able to clean it without getting splinters and the towel fabric caught in the wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Marci111 said:


> Hi Steve -
> 
> What type of sand paper? I also do not want the table to have shine, would the satin finish make it shiny?


 What I would do is run my hand or cloth over the table and find any rough spots or splinters and just pick off the small splinters and sand any rough edges with 180 grit sandpaper just to get everything smooth so your not pulling splinters off the table after your done with it. Then mix some stain that matchs the existing color and touch up the spots where you are sanding. As far as the topcoat a satin finish has only the slightest sheen to it. If that is too glossy you can get a flat finish but you may have to go to a regular paint company and special order the finish. Personally I don't care for flat finish. It looks too much like raw wood.


----------



## Marci111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Steve -

Which one would be the easiest and least likely to mess up... the water based polyurethane or cab-acrylic lacquer? 

Thank you.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Whatever you decide to do, do it on the underside first to be sure you like it.


----------



## lacman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Holes in top*

If you don't like the holes you can fill them with the appropriate colored tootsie roll epoxy, then blend with color to hide them. By the way I think the top is awesome as it sits.


----------

